# Code Eval Report - Type C Drywall



## Self-Certification (Dec 29, 2020)

Designer submitting drawings for duplex (side-by-side) with unused attic space/draftstop & continuous 3-point trusses spanning across the fire-rated wall.  Specifies design of ceiling to be per R302.3, Exception 2.  However, they are calling for 1/2" Type C drywall in lieu of the 5/8" Type X specified in that exception.  Thinking of asking them to submit a code eval report to show 1/2" Type C is at least equivalent to 5/8" Type X ... but is there such a report??  I can't seem to find one.


----------



## e hilton (Dec 29, 2020)

Self-Certification said:


> .. but is there such a report??  I can't seem to find one.


Not your problem.  Ask them to provide proper documentation, or build it the right way.


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2020)

The Difference between Type X and C Drywall
					

Type X and type C drywall are both fire-resistant but not exactly the same. Read here about their differences to choose the right fire-rated drywall.



					www.perfection-drywall-painting.com


----------



## cda (Dec 29, 2020)

type "C" sheetrock
					

I think I asked the question before  but Type C sheetrock in place of Type X, do you see it much??  pros  ///   cons???  SHEETROCK FIRECODE C Core gypsum panels provide improved fire protection over standard FIRECODE panels due to additives that enhance the integrity of the core under fire...



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## Self-Certification (Jan 4, 2021)

So ... designer just changed to 5/8" Type X.  Couldn't find a code report showing the 1/2 Type C is equal to the 5/8 Type X.


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2021)

How are they handling the required attic access?


----------



## tmurray (Jan 6, 2021)

steveray said:


> How are they handling the required attic access?


I usually see rated attic hatches in these scenarios.


----------



## steveray (Jan 6, 2021)

Just want to make sure it is not getting overlooked....


----------

